# Planning to make the SuperBowl Show?



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Feb 2nd
Melville Long Island NY
10AM to 2PM

Be advised....... The real SUPERBOWL is in NY-NJ so plan early........

The show will be in the big ballroom in the back entrance to the Huntington Hilton.......

Bob Beers


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Superbowl Show*

Bob,

The Superbowl is on Sunday the 2nd. Is your show really on Monday?

Thanks!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*nice to see........*

someone is reading the post anyway.........:tongue:


----------

